# Murphy starting to really show his age... Joint supplements?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

So Murphy(about 12 years old now. Lab mix) is really starting to show his age--he's moving slower and slower every day. Back end(hips maybe) are really starting to hinder him. He eats great and is a pretty happy boy, even after losing his brother. 

I tried Glucosamine for myself a few years ago(bad shoulders and elbows) and saw nothing...later saw some studies that really discredited it as a supplement. So I guess I kind of wrote it off years ago. 
But I know I've seen people post positive comments on Glucosamine for their Dogs out here. How about MSM?... anything else? I don't mind trying anything as long as its safe for Murphy. I know little to nothing about dosages, brands, etc... so if you can, walk me thru it slow 

Thanks guys.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

You might check out laser therapy also. It was a life changer for my old dog. I have seen recently that green lipped mussels are what really helps rather than glucosamine?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Green Lipped muscle powder is great dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we give malia green lipped mussel powder and in clover connectin. she's 13 1/2.....we noticed she could not get up on the bed around the age of 12 ish......she can now.

it took a few months to start working...we also feed her tendons and ligaments....you could incorporate that into a kibble diet, kevin..like chicken feet as a snack.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I started my 12 year old golden on Annamaet Endure supplement 2 months ago. Before that I was giving a human glucosamine gel cap daily. So far, I'd say the Annamaet Endure is showing signs of improving his movement more than the glucosamine alone. The Endure has freeze-dried green lipped mussel, glucosamine, chondroitin and vitamin C so I figure it covers all the basis. 

Endure Supplement for Dogs


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

What about water therapy? Do you have any where you can do that?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have had great success with laser therapy, acupuncture & an underwater treadmill for Babs, however none have help Macy, didn't try treadmill yet for her. I have not seen much result for her with any of the supplements I have tried either. I am now gonna try swimming in a warm pool for her. Every dog responds differently you have to keep trying till you find what you think works.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I have used Hylasport for several years and I truly did notice a difference with them on it vs. off it. My younger dog has arthritis in her hocks and in the past couple of months it has started to bother her. It got to the point where she needed a dose of Previcox every few days. About two weeks ago, I started her on green lipped mussel powder and also collagen, and stopped the Previcox, because she's only 7 and I'd really prefer not to rely on something like that at a relatively young age if I can help it. After being on both new supplements for about a week, I absolutely could not believe the difference. She's actually borderline annoying now with energy because she feels so good. Our walks are getting longer and she has no hesitation getting up, jumping on the couch, etc. I know I sound like an infomercial or something but the difference really is very striking and obvious, and I did not expect it. I don't even know if it's the green lipped mussel or the collagen but I'm not changing anything.

But really, I think the best thing to do is research both supplements and alternative treatments, decide what makes sense to you, and just see how it goes. A lot of it is trial and error, like Rvent said, not every dog will respond to every treatment.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

What type of Laser is used and where do they lase? Is this a vet procedure? What is killed by the laser?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Be cautious with laser therapy. We were doing it for a long time with Riddle, and it really did help. But both her physical therapist and holistic vet recently went to a seminar where they talked about laser therapy and tumors. Apparently the same process which promotes healing can also promote tumor growth, so if the dog has a tumor it can enlarge it. Since Riddle has had mast cell tumors, we decided to discontinue laser and go with acupuncture instead. So if a dog has tumors or a history of tumors, laser therapy is not recommended. They also talked about how evidence now shows laser does not do much unless the area is shaved, so keep that in mind as well. 

We do use InClover's Connectin with Riddle. It has lots of yucca and hyaluronic acid in addition to glucosamine. It absolutely makes a difference with Riddle. InClover has also done clinical trials with it, I believe, with proven results. 

With all of her joint issues, we do a lot to keep Riddle comfortable. She does hydrotherapy to keep muscle mass up, and now acupuncture. She sees a chiropractor on a regular basis. In addition to her Connection, she also gets a curcumin supplement to help support the skeletal system. She gets fish oil. We have a homeopathic pain remedy called Traumeel for bad days, since it is gentle, unlike other pain meds. 

Also, I can't say enough about getting ramps or stairs to the couch and bed, and getting orthopedic dog beds. Not having to jump up or down helps Riddle a LOT. She is also way more comfortable now that we ditched the pillow style dog beds and spent the major $$ on orthopedic foam beds for her. She even has one in her crate now.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I use laser therapy for Pennywise's hips every other week and it really seems to help her out. Right around the end of the second week, she starts getting sore again, but then I do the laser therapy and she's good again. She also gets Cosequin daily which seems to help better than any other glucosamine supplement she's ever had.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Tux was just diagnosed with hip dysplasia. I give him Longevity from Springtime, Inc. It is a whole food supplement that has glucosamine and chondroitin. I also give him Bug Off Garlic from the same company, it is high in MSM. He was just diagnosed on Saturday. We did a laser therapy session at that time, and are doing another one today, and starting on Adequan injections. His HD is moderate right now, but I want to prevent any further degeneration since he is only 4.5 years old. I am also going to ask for an ortho consult so I can have someone more experienced work him up, and they can refer us to rehab if necessary.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

shellbell said:


> Tux was just diagnosed with hip dysplasia. I give him Longevity from Springtime, Inc. It is a whole food supplement that has glucosamine and chondroitin. I also give him Bug Off Garlic from the same company, it is high in MSM. He was just diagnosed on Saturday. We did a laser therapy session at that time, and are doing another one today, and starting on Adequan injections. His HD is moderate right now, but I want to prevent any further degeneration since he is only 4.5 years old. I am also going to ask for an ortho consult so I can have someone more experienced work him up, and they can refer us to rehab if necessary.


Man, I'm sorry to hear that. I'll be thinking of Tux. Hoping the therapy shows some promise for him.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Our store sells a lot of joint aid 4 dogs, people seem to like it because senior dogs have sensitive stomachs and most are on some type of low protein/limited ingredient food and can't tolerate other supplements.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Green Lipped muscle powder is great dogs.


I was thinking of getting some of this for Casper. Any recommendations for the best place to get it? I saw Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow sells it and was thinking of trying it from them, but not sure how long a container would last. Casper has a knee that pops out of place and hip dysplasia and getting old so he is having some major mobility issues. Being 120lbs, I have trouble picking him up too. 

He has stopped getting on the bed the past month as he hurts to get up and hurts to get down. And i have to pick him up to get him in the car  He gets glucasamine, MSM, vit C and HA in a powder supplement that has seemed to help some, but he is also having to take pain meds now.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

When I was younger we had a dog that tore her ACL. We used just regular PetTabs and that seemed to help quite a bit. I usually do recommend a joint care supplement that is going to have glucosamine and chondroiton as well. The green lipped muscle is a great supplement as well and helps out quite a bit.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

riddick4811 said:


> I was thinking of getting some of this for Casper. Any recommendations for the best place to get it? I saw Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow sells it and was thinking of trying it from them, but not sure how long a container would last. Casper has a knee that pops out of place and hip dysplasia and getting old so he is having some major mobility issues. Being 120lbs, I have trouble picking him up too.
> 
> He has stopped getting on the bed the past month as he hurts to get up and hurts to get down. And i have to pick him up to get him in the car  He gets glucasamine, MSM, vit C and HA in a powder supplement that has seemed to help some, but he is also having to take pain meds now.



i get it from there.everywhere else it seems to be mixed with other stuff. a teas. a day, and then taper down. we're still at a teas for rex. it lasts.and isnt terribly expensive.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> When I was younger we had a dog that tore her ACL. We used just regular PetTabs and that seemed to help quite a bit. I usually do recommend a joint care supplement that is going to have glucosamine and chondroiton as well. The green lipped muscle is a great supplement as well and helps out quite a bit.


Since PetTabs has had multiple recalls for containing lead, I seriously doubt anyone here is keen on using them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

riddick4811 said:


> I was thinking of getting some of this for Casper. Any recommendations for the best place to get it? I saw Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow sells it and was thinking of trying it from them, but not sure how long a container would last. Casper has a knee that pops out of place and hip dysplasia and getting old so he is having some major mobility issues. Being 120lbs, I have trouble picking him up too.
> 
> He has stopped getting on the bed the past month as he hurts to get up and hurts to get down. And i have to pick him up to get him in the car  He gets glucasamine, MSM, vit C and HA in a powder supplement that has seemed to help some, but he is also having to take pain meds now.










Green Lipped Mussel Powder.pdf I have seen an improvement in my dogs, I feed 1 tsp a day. I'll find the dosage link somewhere and post it here.


>Recommended dosage for dogs and cats based on animals weight (general guide
only):0-10kg: Initial dose 1/2 tsp daily, Maintenance dose 1/4 tsp daily,
11-22kg: Initial dose 1 tsp daily, Maintenance dose 1/2 tsp daily, 23-44kg:
Initial dose 1 1/2 tsp daily, Maintenance dose 1 tsp daily, Over 45kg: Initial
dose 2 tsp daily, Maintenance dose 1 1/2 tsp daily.Simply add to your dog or
cats food.


----------

